# If I use Hanes t-shirts can I still add my logo to it?



## firedude (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, i am a professional firefighter, thinking about starting an apparel business on the side. I have made a logo. If I order "hanes" tshirts to print on can I still add my logo even though it is another brand of shirt? Let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: new guy with questions*



firedude said:


> Hi, i am a professional firefighter, thinking about starting an apparel business on the side. I have made a logo. If I order "hanes" tshirts to print on can I still add my logo even though it is another brand of shirt? Let me know. Thanks in advance


Sure.....almost all of the t-shirt manufacturers make blanks for the sole purpose of selling to decorators.

Look at the shirt as a canvas....lots of canvas manufacturers that a artist can paint on....you sir are the artist, the t-shirt is your canvas, all artists sign their work (your logo).

Hope this helps.


----------



## OceanfrontCC (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: new guy with questions*

just so you know firedude wherever you live (state,province) you must acquire a tax id number to order wholesale shirts(if you go onto hanes.com they have a link to wholesale) also to legitimately get started your going to need to get a DBA or Doing Business As and also a TIN unless you use your own. Good Luck



Oceanfront Clothing Company.


----------



## firedude (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: new guy with questions*

Thanks for the business info. That part of it I know how to do, lol. I have had a construction company for 5 years now, and my wife is an accountant. Its a good post though, Im sure there are a ton of people that overlook that aspect of the business and overlooking that can create a ton of headaches.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

firedude said:


> Hi, i am a professional firefighter, thinking about starting an apparel business on the side. I have made a logo. If I order "hanes" tshirts to print on can I still add my logo even though it is another brand of shirt? Let me know. Thanks in advance


Yes, it's perfectly OK to do that.

That's actually what the major manufacturers (Gildan, Hanes, American Apparel, etc) create the t-shirts for. For people to print on them with their own designs. 

Sometimes leaving the Hanes tag in there is helpful to the end customer who may be familiar with Hanes sizing or brand because of their commercials/prescience in stores, etc.


----------

